# OSRC March Madness 3/28/2015



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

OSRC March Madness 3/28/2015

Next Big race at OSRC is the March Madness 2nd annual Carpet on road race:
March 27th open practice 8am till....
March 28th Qualifying and mains...8am start time..

Oval classes:
17.5 sportsman truck
21.5 Novice truck
13.5 Pro oval
Stadium truck
VTA Oval
1/12 oval
Legends
Pro truck

Touring Classes:
VTA
17.5 touring
13.5 WGT
12th scale 
F1

Need 4 to have class:

Trophies for 1st through 3rd

Cost:
1st class $25
2nd class $15
3rd class $10

Helicopters and More (OSRC)
3520 Bienville Blvd
Ocean Springs MS 39564
http://osrcracing.com/bb/index.php?P...5ffa7f4725766&

Contact:
Jamie Bell 228-872-3918


----------

